# Types of wood you can use in enclosure



## Prof_Moreliarty (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey as title states I have seen long precut poles/lengths of wood at bunnings I thought about using as something for my pythons to crawl up. However I have read some types of wood have toxic oils just wondering what people use for their enclosures?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 11, 2016)

Why not use natural branches? Unless you use dowel (a complete waste of money), you've probably been looking at treated pine poles, which are impregnated with copper (toxic), chromium (toxic) and arsenic (toxic).

Go natural and give your poor animal something natural to smell and enjoy.

Jamie


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Jamie looks like I will be going el natural.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 11, 2016)

Natural is the way i replace my climbing branches about once ever 3 months.. so freshen up the look of the enclosure and give the animals something different. The curiosity comes out i find and they offen are out more if something new is the enclosure


----------

